# [risolto] kbd e X che non parte

## raf_ele

ciao a tutti

amd athlon-xp, 512MB gentoo 2007.1

ho installato Xorg, kde, e i driver ati per la radeon 9200

ho dato aticonfig per generare il file xorg.conf e sembra andato tutto a buon fine

ma quando provo a far partire X con startx la cosa non va a buon fine per questo errore:

 failed to load module kbd

device not found

eppure kbd è installato non capisco perchè dia questo errore

ho provato a modificare xorg.conf sostituendo manualmente kbd con il driver keyboard

ma nessun miglioramento

dove ho sbagliato?

grazie dell'aiuto

----------

## Scen

Posta il contenuto del tuo xorg.conf:

```

grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*($|(#|!|;|//)))' /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Inoltre, cosa ti restituisce

```

emerge -pv xorg-server

```

e

```

grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

?

----------

## djinnZ

Non ho tempo di verificare ma forse è un problema di configurazione, non mi ricordo come ma nei miei tanti infruttuosi tentativi con xgl+fglrx su 200M era un caso frequente.

----------

## raf_ele

cercando un po' in rete ho notato che molti hanno avuto questo problema con Xorg da quando esiste la release 7

pare che bisogna installare dei pacchetti xf86-input-'device'...

infatti per il driver del mouse che dava lo stesso problema ho risolto

proprio installando questo pacchetto proverò con xf86-input-keyboard dato che xf86-input-kbd non esiste

se risolvo vi faccio sapere

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Posta il contenuto del tuo xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> 
> grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*($|(#|!|;|//)))' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ...

 

Che bello, qualcuno ha letto la mia firma  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Che bello, qualcuno ha letto la mia firma 

 

Yeah, per combattere i post di file di configurazione chilometrici  :Cool: 

 *raf_ele wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cercando un po' in rete ho notato che molti hanno avuto questo problema con Xorg da quando esiste la release 7 
> 
> pare che bisogna installare dei pacchetti xf86-input-'device'... 
> ...

 

Ma leggere le guide ufficiali... no?  :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

Vedrai che bastava impostare correttamente la variabile INPUT_DEVICES in /etc/make.conf.

----------

## raf_ele

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma leggere le guide ufficiali... no? 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml
> ...

 

ebbene li ho letti ho editato make .conf ho installato xorg-server cha ancora non era stato emerso

e adesso il problema con kbd è risolto ma adesso vi posto cosa vien nel fuori quando do il comando  startx

ma X non parte

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Mon Jul 30 21:39:36 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 31 July 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Aug  1 00:33:16 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e1400

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01ea card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,5964 card 12ab,5964 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xe9000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xea002000 - 0xea002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xea001000 - 0xea001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xea005000 - 0xea005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xea004000 - 0xea004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xea002000 - 0xea002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xea001000 - 0xea001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xea005000 - 0xea005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xea004000 - 0xea004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xea002000 - 0xea002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xea001000 - 0xea001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xea005000 - 0xea005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xea004000 - 0xea004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.35.5

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.35.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.35g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Mar 27 2007 12:13:03

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.35.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-334085

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

----------

## raf_ele

di seguito anche xorg.conf 

ottenuto con xorgcfg -textmode

e di seguito aticonfig...

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "Layout0"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "freetype"

	# Load "xtt"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "Auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"

	Option	    "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	HorizSync    31.5 - 31.5

	HorizSync    35.2 - 35.2

	HorizSync    35.5 - 35.5

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

	Option	    "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes    "1152x864" "1024x768"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## raf_ele

ecco cosa vien fuori quando do il comando

# emerge -epv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.9  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.21-r1  USE="-hardened" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libintl-0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15  USE="-caps" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1-r1  USE="-doc -nocxx" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/unifdef-1.20  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2007f  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4  USE="-static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.5  USE="-static" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.21  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.13  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.1_p5  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/mktemp-1.5  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/init-0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.8  USE="-test" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1  USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.9-r1  USE="nls -examples" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/popt-1.10.7  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.7  USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r2  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/make-3.81  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/bison-2.3  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-2.17  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.16  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/python-updater-0.2  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.5  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.62  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-104-r12  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3  USE="-old-linux" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/jdk-1.5.0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/jre-1.6.0  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/motif-config-0.9  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r4  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-i18n/man-pages-it-2.43  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61  USE="-emacs" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.10  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.23b  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.32  USE="nls" 79 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.39-r1  USE="nls -nfs" 120 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r2  USE="acl ipv6 -static -xinetd" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.3  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.1-r1  USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.4-r2  USE="X zlib -bindist -debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2  USE="-doc -xml" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXi-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.6  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.3-r3  USE="-debug -minimal" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.7-r1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -nocxx -nothreads -tk -ucs2" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/file-4.21-r1  USE="python" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1  USE="nls python" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.12  USE="X -alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2  USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3  USE="berkdb" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d  USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -sse2 -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5  USE="berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb (-selinux)" 90 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/PodParser-1.35  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.02  USE="X -alsa -nsplugin" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1  USE="gpm unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -trace" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5  USE="nls -build -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p17  USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1  USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static -xattr" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r8  USE="pam" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p4  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1  USE="X -cjk" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/ed-0.5  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.7  USE="-bash-completion -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.3  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4  USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran gtk nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r9  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-225  USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1  USE="motif nptl -debug -doc -hardened -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810* -mach64* -mga* -none -r128* -radeon* -s3virge* -savage* -sis* (-sunffb) -tdfx* -trident* -via*" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.35.5  USE="-acpi -qt3" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

Total: 177 packages (5 new, 172 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 288 kB

----------

## Scen

 *raf_ele wrote:*   

> ebbene li ho letti ho editato make .conf ho installato xorg-server cha ancora non era stato emerso

 

 :Shocked: 

Temo tu stia facendo un pò di confusione... Mi riesce difficile immaginare che il server X funzionasse senza essere installato, comunque l'importante è che tu faccia riferimento alle guide che ti ho linkato, lì trovi tutto il necessario per avere una configurazione iniziale di X funzionante.

 *raf_ele wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ecco cosa vien fuori quando do il comando
> 
> # emerge -epv xorg-server 
> ...

 

Altolà!  :Razz:  Perchè utilizzi l'opzione -e? Lo fai apposta per sommergerci con dei post chilometrici?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Il comando giusto da dare è

```

emerge -pv xorg-server

```

comunque se hai configurato in modo corretto VIDEO_CARDS e INPUT_DEVICES non dovresti avere grossi problemi.

Un consiglio: prova prima ad usare il driver X "open" radeon", al 99,9% funzionerà da subito, a parte l'accelerazione 3D. Quando sarai riuscito a far funzionare X correttamente prova a passare al driver proprieratio ATI (VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"), anche se devi tenere presente che è un bagno di sangue  :Twisted Evil: 

P.S. Cerca di utilizzare i BBCode del forum, per rendere i tuoi messaggi più leggibili, soprattutto quando posti file di configurazione, messaggi di errore o contenuti dei log.

----------

## raf_ele

 *Quote:*   

> Temo tu stia facendo un pò di confusione... Mi riesce difficile immaginare che il server X funzionasse senza essere installato, comunque l'importante è che tu faccia riferimento alle guide che ti ho linkato, lì trovi tutto il necessario per avere una configurazione iniziale di X funzionante.

 

sulla confusione posso garantire al 1000 per 1000

comunque io son partito da zero con l'installazione della 2007 circa 10 giorni fa

dopo aver risolto qualche sciocchezza inserita all'interno di make.conf adesso riesco a emergere qualsiasi pacchetto senza strani errori improvvisi

da 10 giorni a questa parte X non ha mai funzionato e quando ieri ho dato emerge -epv xorg-x11 (scusate per la -e pensavo fosse + esaustivo) mi sono accorto che il pacchetto xorg-server non era installato

ho dato #emerge xorg-x11 due giorni fa e quando ho tentato di far partire X sono apparsi una serie di fatal errors adesso quasi tutti risolti (mancavano i driver)

ora compare quest'ultimo che non so spiegare

```
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device 

(EE) No devices detected. 

Fatal server error: 

no screens found 
```

 *Quote:*   

> Un consiglio: prova prima ad usare il driver X "open" radeon", al 99,9% funzionerà da subito, a parte l'accelerazione 3D. Quando sarai riuscito a far funzionare X correttamente prova a passare al driver proprieratio ATI (VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"), anche se devi tenere presente che è un bagno di sangue

 

ho seguito l'howto che suggerivi ma se adesso voglio provare con i driver open devo disinstallare X e reinstallarlo 

e dopo se funzionasse per passare a "fglrx" devo disinstallare ed emergere di nuovo

una curiosità ma tutto questo avrà effetto sulla installazione di kde già emerso fra l'altro

----------

## Scen

 *raf_ele wrote:*   

> ho seguito l'howto che suggerivi ma se adesso voglio provare con i driver open devo disinstallare X e reinstallarlo 
> 
> e dopo se funzionasse per passare a "fglrx" devo disinstallare ed emergere di nuovo

 

No, non occorre reinstallarlo.

Fai così:

Aggiungi "radeon" alla variabile VIDEO_CARDS di /etc/make.conf, in pratica dovresti avere qualcosa del genere

```

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

```

se provi a lanciare emerge -pv xorg-server dovresti ottenere qualcosa del genere

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri nptl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse penmount -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv radeon* vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fglrx -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.3  USE="dri -debug" 707 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 707 kB

```

a te basta installare manualmente il pacchetto x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati:

```

emerge --oneshot x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

```

Mi raccomando: assicurati di usare l'opzione --oneshot, in modo da non aggiungere questo pacchetto al file world, poichè è una dipendenza di xorg-server (e quindi non andrebbe installato esplicitamente)

in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, nella sezione [Device], dovresti mettere

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Scheda grafica ATI" # oppure metti quello che ritieni più opportuno, comunque dovrà coincidere con quello che metterai nella variabile "Device" della sezione "Screen"

    Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

```

La prossima volta che aggiornerai world potrai usare l'opzione di emerge --newuse e così sistemare la variazione introdotta in VIDEO_CARDS.

 *raf_ele wrote:*   

> una curiosità ma tutto questo avrà effetto sulla installazione di kde già emerso fra l'altro

 

No, in quanto X è solamente un'applicazione utente come le altre, su cui "ci gira sopra" l'eventuale ambiente grafico (nel tuo caso KDE). Se non funziona X, non funziona KDE, però non ci sono dipendenze a livello di driver scheda video, se è questo che intendevi.

----------

## raf_ele

sto notando che nel mio xorg.conf ci sono delle sezioni presenti 2 volte ma con parametri diversi

sono:

Section "Monitor"

Section "Device"

Section "Screen"

forse dovrei commentare quelle generate da xorgcfg???

stasera provo a fare come suggerito e vi faccio sapere

grazie dell'aiuto

----------

## raf_ele

allora abbiamo risolto

ho installato i driver radeon 

ho cancellato le voci ridondanti in make.conf

e X è finalmente partito

la risoluzione è bassa ma ci lavorerò

resta un questito che magari approfondirò in seguito 

perchè da root non funziona???

se riesco a farlo fungere anche coi  driver proprietari vi racconto

----------

